# MOD/USAF Radio relay site?



## wastelandwander (Jan 17, 2012)

I was driving past this on Sunday, and this caught my eye, not far from Watlington ROC post in Christmas Common. It Has hardened blast doors on the ground structures














Wikimapia Location

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=51.6366218&lon=-0.9681541&z=19&l=0&m=b


According to the parliament website, it was sold to RAF Croughton, RAF Croughton handles a 1/3 of all US military communications in Europe.


----------



## species8472 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice find bud,


----------



## Munchh (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting find.

_"U.S. Microwave Radio Relay Sites to Close in United Kingdom

The Department of Defense announced today that it is closing 10 microwave radio relay sites in the United Kingdom. The sites are: Barkway, Botley Hill Farms, Bovington, Caldecott (also known as Chelveston),* Christmas Common*, Cold Blow, Daventry, Dunkirk, Swingate, and Uxbridge.
This closure is not related to the U.S. Global Posture review, it is simply a cost saving measure. The Defense Information Systems Agency determined that DoD could save $1 million annually by using commercial communications instead of continuing to maintain and upgrade the existing sites.
Operations at these sites ceased in December 2003 and they will be officially closed by the end of December. Since the sites are unmanned, there is no expected impact to military or civilian jobs as a result of the closures.
As with all stationing actions, the United States has coordinated with host nation officials at all levels prior to this public announcement."_

From here - http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=7539


----------



## Krypton (Jan 17, 2012)

ooooh i love that sign!


----------



## godzilla73 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep - most of these had dual roles with USAAF and MOD that ran various projects such as Ace High and Mold. Botley Hill was another one with a configuration like this. Your lucky to have seen this in this state as most of them are now either demolished or in the process of being so


----------



## wastelandwander (Jan 19, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Yep - most of these had dual roles with USAAF and MOD that ran various projects such as Ace High and Mold. Botley Hill was another one with a configuration like this. Your lucky to have seen this in this state as most of them are now either demolished or in the process of being so



Thanks for the info!  I expect this one wont be around for much longer either


----------

